

Beginner Flask/Python Video Tutorials - jakestl
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0DA14EB3618A3507

======
jdwhit2
This suits me as someone that already knows another Python web framework. I am
struck by how similar the class based views are to the new Django ones.

Have you shown your videos to people that have never seen a web framework or
Python before? What kind of feedback to they give?

------
jakestl
OP here, trying to get some feedback on these videos I made. They seem to be
well received so far. I am trying to get newbies interested in web development
with Python. Let me know how I did!

